# Missed dose of suprecur



## Cat1980 (heavenli) (May 22, 2010)

I slept in this morning and was late taking my nasal spray. The nurse at the clinic had told me not to leave more than a 9 hour gap overnight. Because I turned my alarm off in my sleep I had a 10 hour 20 min gap. Will this effect anything?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

I honestly wouldn't worry unduly about this. I know people who have managed to miss a day or more's worth of downreg and have been perfectly fine. At teh worst you may have to continue for a little while longer to ensure lining is thin enough.

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

